# Cycling question disappearing nitrites, rising amonia



## bekka_nak (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I am starting with a new 55 g tank. Here's the history and mystery:

-I set up the tank this Saturday. I added water conditioner, plant food, live plants, and bacteria culture starter. 

-I added four zebra danios this Monday. I also added some driftwood I got from established tanks. Ammonia, nitrites, nitrates all at trace/zero levels. 

-On Tuesday, still about .25 ppm ammonia (just a little).

-On Weds, about .75 ppm ammonia and .5 ppm Nitrites. So, good, I thought I was getting somewhere/starting the cycling process...but then...

-I tested this morning, and Ammonia was up to 1.0 ppm and there was NO MORE NITRITES and no nitrates either. I was expecting ammonia to fall and nitrites and eventually nitrites to rise. What happened? What should I do? I don't think the tank "cycled" (once the ammonia falls) because there were never any nitrates and it was too fast. Please help.

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

you got an initial spike in process.

Stop adding food and let the plants consume the ammonia.


my .02


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

In getting a piece of driftwood from an established tank, you hopefully got both types of beneficial bacteria. The ones that convert ammonia->nitrite, and the ones that convert nitrite->nitrate.

Wild guess: the second type took off, converted nitrite to nitrate, and the nitrate is being consumed by plants. Ammonia is probably still being produced faster than the bacteria or plants can consume it. I'm betting it catches up quick. Good move with the driftwood.

The usual description of the process rarely accounts for plants and assumes you have nothing from an established tank. With both of those in place you're seeing some short-circuiting of some processes that take a while.


----------



## bekka_nak (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks so much. That does make sense...I do have lots of driftwood as well as LOTS potted plants that came for established tanks (the LFS rocks). I am also wondering if the wide-spectrum LED lights I got are having a good effect. I can practically see my plants growing (I have never had such thriving plants under florescents). Might be good for bacteria as well?

So would you think that once the ammonia goes down and stays down for a few days it would be safe to add another fish or two? Not sure about this as it doesn't appear that cycling is happening in the traditional way, so I am not sure when I am "done".

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

For any of the "bacteria in a bottle" like tetra safe start, seachem stability, dr. tims etc a ammonia source (fish) should be added within 24 hours or the bacteria will starve.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It seems to me that your initial testing of nitrite may have not been accurate. Take the nitrites out of what you describe and it sounds normal for a cycle.


----------



## bekka_nak (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe...but I think I did the test right. Used test tube kind, not strips. I will monitor over the next couple of days and time will tell! Thank you!


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Since you used the bacteria in a bottle stuff I'm wondering if maybe you saw nitrites from the bottle but now, without broken down ammonia to feed on they might have starved to death. In any event, for now I would just do daily tests for a week or so and see what other numbers start to change. I would think that before the plants start consuming all the nitrates you would see them in the test kit though unless your tank is VERY heavily planted. Just try waiting a week and seeing what the numbers are then, better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## bekka_nak (Dec 21, 2010)

I do have a lot of plants...moderately heavily planted. Love plants. 

But you're right...I'll wait a week and see. If the ammonia goes to zero and I get no nitrites/nitrates over the course of a few days, I guess it must be ok to add more (?). I am sure by now there has to be some bacteria in the tank regardless of the starter culture...I got plants and lots of driftwood from established tanks and have a bio wheel. So one way or another it will sort itself out, I think


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Slow down, you are in too much of a hurry. The complete cycling process can take a month or longer. Cycling is supposed to work like this:
ammonia > bacteria > nitrite > bacteria > nitrate
If your tank isn't overcrowded or over fed you ultimatly should have zero nitrites and ammonia. You added plants, thats great! Most people don't. Plants have a lot of cool bacteria and protozoa on them that will inoculate your tank and they also love ammonia as a source of nitrigen. To complete your cycling process you will need to add fish. My favorite fishes for cycling are: Guppies (hard water), White Mountain Clouds (cool temp} and Female Bettas (warm temp). I would first add three and then add two more in a couple of weeks if the original three are doing fine.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

As stated above, there are already 4 danios in the tank.

Cycling with a heavily planted tank is a little bit different. If you want some good specific info on it I suggest you look for beaslbob. He's a member on this site and has tons of info on planted freshwater tanks. He is a leaden tank pusher though LOL. I'm working on 2 like it at the moment!! 

But, from what I remember he has said about cycling he got very small spikes in ammonia and nitrites before the cycling was complete and he added fish and I think they happened pretty early too. But not 100% sure. That's why I think it's better to just wait a week and see. I'm not sure exactly how heavily your tank is planted and with what type of plants and those things can make a difference to the process.


----------

